
Microsoft's Gates Opens War on Spam (2003) - jacquesm
http://windowsitpro.com/article/articleid/39389/microsofts-gates-opens-war-on-spam.html
======
tshtf
I logged into an older Hotmail account the other day to be greeted with
hundreds of spam messages in my inbox. My active gmail account gets maybe 1
spam a month that isn't filtered. At least for webmail providers, Google has
won the war on spam and Microsoft is far behind.

